# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  rls klachten oplossing

## Herman111

OPLOSSING GEVONDEN TEGEN BEWEGENDE BENEN!

Restless Legs Syndrome is een klacht waardoor trekkende benen ontstaan. De klachten worden ook wel RLS klachten genoemd. Deze klachten waartegen nog geen gerichte medicijnen zijn gevonden houden dagelijks wereldwijd miljoenen mensen uit hun slaap. 

Restless legs-syndroom (RLS) het ziektebeeld dat letterlijk vertaald, rusteloze benen betekent, is ook wel bekend onder de naam WittmaackEkbom syndroom. Het gaat om vervelende gevoelens in de benen, die vooral 's avonds optreden, net voor het slapen gaan. RLS komt voor bij ongeveer 8 á 10% van de wereldwijde bevolking en de klachten nemen meestal toe naarmate we ouder worden.

Maar nu is er door twee bedrijven die zijn gaan samenwerken een oplossing gevonden. Trilsokken! Sokken van katoen waarvan de vezel moleculair zodanig is gewijzigd dat de extra toegevoegde trilling een instant kalmerende werking op de benen heeft. Een geweldige en verbazende oplossing waarbij geen batterij, magneet en- of stroomdraad te pas komt. 

Trillingen het medicijn van de toekomst! 
Ook in de hedendaagse medische wetenschap maken we dankbaar gebruik van trillingen, denkt u daarbij maar eens aan het gebruikt van een EEG of een ECG, waarbij we met trillingen de trillingen van de organen meten om ziektes op te sporen. Maar ook in het dagelijks leven en het huishouden maken we gebruik van trillingen onder andere door gebruik te maken van de telefoon of de magnetron.

----------

